# /bin/sh: Shared object has no run-time symbol table



## mbzadegan (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi,

I was booting from FreeBSD-10.0-BETA3-amd64-memstick.img but my PC stopped at:


```
/bin/sh: Shared object has no run-time symbol table
Enter full pathname of shell or RETURN for /bin/sh:
```

At this state I entered `/bin/csh` but the FreeBSD installer did not start. How can I run the FreeBSD installer to install FreeBSD from a memory stick onto my HDD partition?


----------



## kpa (Nov 5, 2013)

I can not replicate this issue on i386 version of the same memstick image. Are you sure the USB stick you used is a good one? How did you write the image to the stick?


----------



## mbzadegan (Nov 5, 2013)

kpa said:
			
		

> I can not replicate this issue on i386 version of the same memstick image. Are you sure the USB stick you used is a good one? How did you write the image to the stick?



With two different pen drives, I run:

`# dd if="FreeBSD-10.0-BETA3-amd64-memstick.img of=/dev/da0 bs="10240" conv="sync"`


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 5, 2013)

Do not use quotes with dd(1) parameters:
`dd if=FreeBSD-10.0-BETA3-amd64-memstick.img of=/dev/da0 bs=10240 conv=sync`

The bs value is from decades ago, and conv=sync will only help if the file is corrupted... when it would be better off failing.  So I'd use:
`dd if=FreeBSD-10.0-BETA3-amd64-memstick.img of=/dev/da0 bs=64k`

However, I doubt that this would cause the problem shown in post #1.


----------



## mbzadegan (Nov 5, 2013)

Again, That issue was repeated!


----------



## kpa (Nov 5, 2013)

I also tried the AMD64 memstick image and still couldn't reproduce this problem. There must be something peculiar about the machine you're using that causes the installer to fail.


----------



## phoenix (Nov 5, 2013)

Start investigating the hardware on that system.

Run a RAM checker, double-check all the cables are seated correctly, make sure your PSU is powerful enough, reseat all the PCI/e cards, run a CPU checker, etc.


----------

